# Shrimp Salad recipe (so GOOD)



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: This is a recipe that one of my best friends gave me. She died a few years ago, but she was a WONDERFUL cook and the best hostess ever. This is such a delicious salad and it gets better after it sits for a day in the fridge. When I make it I chop half the shrimp in food processor, or finely by hand and then with the other half I cut into large pieces. You can also just leave the shrimp cut into big chunks, either way it works well. Hope you guys like it, I have never made it for anyone that didn't love it. It is something about the Durkees....When I make it at Halloween I serve it in a Bucky skull, with the top half off. With the pink color, it kind of looks like brains. 

Ruth's Shrimp Salad

2 lbs Boiled Shrimp (chopped or whole)
1/4 cup Mayonnaise
1 heaping tbsp Durkees
3 stalks of celery chopped
1 red or yellow pepper chopped
1 green onion chopped (I use 2 or 3 if small)
1 heaping tbsp capers (drained)

Mix the mayonnaise and Durkees together in bowl. Add the cooked shrimp (you can leave them whole or chop them), celery, red pepper and onion and mix. Add the capers and salt and pepper to taste. (You can use whatever kind of onion you have, I sometimes use shallots but you could use a 1/4 yellow onion as well)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you'll need to specify what Durkees is. It looks to be regional only.


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

Yeah what's a durkee? Sounds good otherwise.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I found a recipe for it if you can't buy it Durkee's Famous Sauce


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks Haunti, you can get it on Amazon, that is where I have to get it because they don't have it around here either. It is an old fashioned sandwich spread, sort of has a mustard/mayo combo taste to it, but it is the 'zing' that makes the salad so good.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Pumpkin do you think Dukes would work?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Pumpkin do you think Dukes would work?


:jol:Unfortunately it won't, I don't think. It is the Durkees sandwich spread that makes the shrimp salad so good. It is tangy like a dijon mustard, but not as much bite. It apparently was really popular to put on sandwiches, back in the day. I had never heard of it either until my friend Ruth gave me this recipe and a jar of the Durkees so that I could make the shrimp salad. She bought it at a store in Wilmington, NC, but I buy mine at Amazon.com. My sister said she saw some in a Walmart Supercenter recently, so maybe you could try there. Hauntiholik said she has a recipe that you can make the Durkees. Maybe try that. Sorry! I have never made it without the Durkees, but my sister has and she said it just doesn't taste as good.


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

Hauntiholik said:


> I found a recipe for it if you can't buy it Durkee's Famous Sauce


Oh okay! Thanks! I will have to see if my area sells it at all.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: This is a recipe that one of my best friends gave me. She died a few years ago, but she was a WONDERFUL cook and the best hostess ever. This is such a delicious salad and it gets better after it sits for a day in the fridge. When I make it I chop half the shrimp in food processor, or finely by hand and then with the other half I cut into large pieces. You can also just leave the shrimp cut into big chunks, either way it works well. Hope you guys like it, I have never made it for anyone that didn't love it. It is something about the Durkees....When I make it at Halloween I serve it in a Bucky skull, with the top half off. With the pink color, it kind of looks like brains.
> 
> Ruth's Shrimp Salad
> 
> ...


looks awesome pumpkin5,il give it a try,love shrimps,thanks for sharing recipe:jol:


----------

